# Snuggle Bag



## cprcheetah

I make Snuggle Bags, and Zoey has a plethera of them, but a girl can always use more, so I made her a new one tonight, it's a pink/brown plaid with brown lining. 








My little Diva, the kitty helper on the right is Mini Dee she has Cerebral Hypoplasia, but is my sweetheart.








I just love this pattern:


----------



## Reese and Miley

I love the pattern too! Those are great! Clearly Zoey thinks so


----------



## elaina

awww, Zoey looks so pretty in her pink plaid snuggle bag


----------



## Brodysmom

That is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cute!!!!


----------



## TLI

Very nice!! I love those Snuggle bags! We have a few, and my pups adore them! I really like that pattern too! And of course Zoey looks so cute in it!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

awwww, Zoey, a vision in pink! :love7:
great job Heather! I see I could be doing more with my new sewing machine...


----------



## *Princess*

amazing work well done x


----------



## London

I love that pattern and what a gorgeous model too


----------



## cprcheetah

Thanks guys, Zoey could LIVE in a snuggle bag if I let her, she loves them year round which is why I started making them, I have it set just right as I had bought some from some other people and they were always hard for Zoey to get into, so my hubby and I designed one that works, the inside doesn't fall out so you have to put it back in all the time and they are nice and soft for her. She has one I think in just about every room now, and spares to boot


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

she is so adorable and love the colors fits her!


----------



## 17428

I made a pretty lavendar polar fleece snuggle sack for Dahlia this morning.
She hated it!! Im selling it in the buyers/sellers section.


----------



## KittyD

Adorable! looks so very cozy


----------



## miasowner

It looks very comfy, I love the pattern.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Girl....you can never have to many!!!!! Love the color combos

Lori


----------



## lorilisa1

I would like to be able to take Isabella to work, I am hearing about different purses, totes and slings. Does anyone know of one that can be buckeld in the car and then it becomes a carrier, I don't ask for much. lol...Isabella's mom.


----------



## Martha

Did you have a pattern for the bag? I have bought some pink fleece to make one but I was just going to wing it.


----------



## cprcheetah

I don't have a pattern, my husband came up with the way we make them, as I had complaints about some that I had bought when Zoey was younger (I had a really nice one that I bought at a dog show with fleece & faux sheepskin that would come apart every time I washed it so I'd have to spend time to put the inner lining back in, and it drove me crazy), and after so many washes it looked horrible, now Zoey uses it as a bed/pillow as it just doesn't work anymore as a snuggle bag

Here's a couple sites that have how to make simple snuggle bags:
Fleece Snuggle Bag - Free, Simple Sewing Fleece Project
www.ObsessiveChihuahuaDisorder.com: Easy Do-It-Yourself Snuggle Sack for Dogs


----------



## AngelandBelle

My Gosh those are super cute. Do you sell them? I'd love one for Belle and Twinkles.


----------



## cprcheetah

Yes I do sell them. Normally I have a website however we lost one of our hard drives on our server this week, so have to rebuild from what we were able to recover. Here's a thread with what I have right now: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/55422-kozy-snuggle-bags.html I also take custom orders, and if you buy more than 1 they are $20 each.


----------



## Martha

My computer is acting up but I wanted to thank you for info about pattern and thanks for the links.


----------



## imadigger

Your snuggle bags are awesome. I've been looking for a pattern to make one for Chico but the pattern companies want $15.95 for a pattern. I have some material that I could use.
So, thanks for the links on how to make them.
Again, your snuggies are AWESOME. I especially like the pink and brown plaid.


----------

